# MAYFLOWER 150TH Birthday



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

For all tug fans and those interested in preserved vessels the attached link is from todays Western Daily Press. I have had the pleasure of seeing this tug many times on visits to Bristol. Fantastic to think she worked until the 60's. 

http://www.thisissomerset.co.uk/wdp...l-fashion/article-3561085-detail/article.html

Hawkey01


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I saw her at the beginning of April getting a bit of new paintwork. She looks good for 150.

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1287075
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1287077

Regards

Bob


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Another photo of her in the Western Daily Press today. Looking fine in her new paintwork. Chugging around the docks. Supposed to be taking folk around the docks this weekend.

Hawkey01


----------

